# Krieghoff&Semper advise???



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

I recently was given my fathers and grandfathers guns and sporting equipment. In the collection is an adapter that says Krieghoff&Semper.
It inserts into a 16ga. shotgun and then shoots .22 caliber rounds. Does it have any worth or value...has anyone ever heard of this before??? thanks guys.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Its an insert usaually for a double barrel so you can hunt with two guns at once. I have one for my drilling so I can load a twelve guage shotshell in one barrel a 22 mag in the other and a 3006 in the lower barrel. They are popular in Europe and kind of fun. It would be useful for rabbit hunting shoot the sitting ones with the 22.


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

Thanks for the info Bobm!!!


----------

